
Browsers powered by user choice (2009) - IBM
https://publicpolicy.googleblog.com/2009/02/browsers-powered-by-user-choice.html
======
IBM
>Second, Google believes that the browser market is still largely
uncompetitive, which holds back innovation for users. This is because Internet
Explorer is tied to Microsoft's dominant computer operating system, giving it
an unfair advantage over other browsers. Compare this to the mobile market,
where Microsoft cannot tie Internet Explorer to a dominant operating system,
and its browser therefore has a much lower usage.

